# Massey 245 Hyd. pump Replace or rebuild



## MichaelM (Sep 28, 2015)

I believe I need to rebuild or replace the Hyd. pump on my Massey 245. The lift arms will go up an down, but not if I attach a piece of equipment. I believe the pump is week.
Can some one give me some info and possibly a video on getting to and rebuilding or replacing the hyd. pump?
Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Michael,

Good to have you visit the tractor forum.

The first thing you need to do is get an I&T shop manual for your MF245. You can find this manual at Tractor Supply stores, internet sources, or on ebay. Ebay has a good selection available typically $30. The I&T manual will guide you through the process. 

To replace or repair the pump, you have to remove the lift cover under the seat. It's heavy, need a helper or an engine hoist to handle it. Then remove the driveshaft and PTO shaft to get to the pump.


----------



## MichaelM (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks, I will have to see about getting the manual.

If anyone already has a manual like that and wouldn't mind sending me a picture of the pages showing this, I would appreciate it.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

it would be wise to prove that the pump is the problem BEFORE removing it.
First ,drain the transmission oil both drain plugs are on the left hand side of the gearbox one below the clutch pedal the other about where your left heel will be when sitting on the tractor approx six gallons.
next look under the gearbox there is a plate ,triangular held on with three set screws , remove the plate to access the hydraulic filter, remove the safety clip and the filter retaining nut,filter wash out the filter in gasoline or whatever,reassemble making sure that the large O ring ,cup,spring ,washer ,retaining nut and safety clip in that order.
wash out the transmission with diesel or whatever you prefer making sure that the transmission is clean and dry
replace the drain plugs and refill with the recommended oil for your environment ,the filler is next to the gearstick ,the big plug Note when filling the oil has to pass through two small holes to get to the rear of the trans so fill say 3 gallons and wait a bit to allow the oil to settle ,do this a few times till you reach the correct level, the transmission dipstick is on the right hand side where your right heel is.
That is what I would do first.

Post back your findings and I will take you to the next step .
Hutch.


----------

